# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Thắc mắc đường 0-10V của BOB, nhờ các bác chỉ giúp

## hungdn

Chào các bác,
Hiện em đang dùng BOB A145 của Tàu như hình. 



Em tính lấy đường 0-10V để điều khiển tốc độ của spindle qua biến tần. 
Nhưng khi thiết lập với Mach3, em đưa đồng hồ vào đo VDC vào chân 10V và GND của bob và chạy trên mach3 thì không thấy áp thay đổi. Không biết là em thiết lập như vậy có đúng hay không, nhờ các bác chỉ giúp em với.

Em cám ơn

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Cái BOB này chạy ổn định và rất ngon đó!
Cần đánh dấu vào PWM control ở khung motor control, bỏ dấu ở step/Dir Motor
 Ở phần Motor Output, cần kích hoạt spindle
 Chúc bạn thành công!

----------

hungdn

----------


## hungdn

> Cần đánh dấu vào PWM control ở khung motor control, bỏ dấu ở step/Dir Motor
>  Ở phần Motor Output, cần kích hoạt spindle
>  Chúc bạn thành công!


Biến tần của em nó có đường vào 0-10V analog thì dùng PWM được ko ạ?
Với cả em cũng đã thử chọn PWM control như vậy thì em lại không điều khiển được relay để bật/tắt biến tần bác ạ.
Biên tần của em là Sunfar e300

----------


## elkun24

> Chào các bác,
> Hiện em đang dùng BOB A145 của Tàu như hình. 
> 
> 
> 
> Em tính lấy đường 0-10V để điều khiển tốc độ của spindle qua biến tần. 
> Nhưng khi thiết lập với Mach3, em đưa đồng hồ vào đo VDC vào chân 10V và GND của bob và chạy trên mach3 thì không thấy áp thay đổi. Không biết là em thiết lập như vậy có đúng hay không, nhờ các bác chỉ giúp em với.
> 
> Em cám ơn


Bác kiểm tra lại cái thông số output M3,M4 ấy. BOB này đóng cắt 3 role bằng tín hiệu ra các chân 2,3,4. Bác thử lại xem  :Smile:

----------


## solero

> Biến tần của em nó có đường vào 0-10V analog thì dùng PWM được ko ạ?
> Với cả em cũng đã thử chọn PWM control như vậy thì em lại không điều khiển được relay để bật/tắt biến tần bác ạ.
> Biên tần của em là Sunfar e300


PWM qua mạch F2V converter nó sẽ thành 0-10V.
Không ai dùng lệnh để tắt mở Spindle trong trường hợp dùng biến tần bác ạ. Biến tần nên để mặc định là mở khi bật tủ điện lên. Còn khi nào muốn spindle quay thì Mach3 xuất PWM biến thành Volte, khi đó biến tần mới cho Spindle quay.

----------

hungdn

----------


## hungdn

> Cái BOB này chạy ổn định và rất ngon đó!
> Cần đánh dấu vào PWM control ở khung motor control, bỏ dấu ở step/Dir Motor
>  Ở phần Motor Output, cần kích hoạt spindle
>  Chúc bạn thành công!


Em vừa check PWM control nhưng đo áp ra trên ngõ 0~10V analog thì áp vẫn giữ nguyên 10V, mặc dù chỉnh tốc độ trên mach3. Có vẻ như cái module PWM->analog của các BOB này bị lỗi chăng? Hay em còn thiếu chỗ nào nữa?
Em đã làm thế này:
- Khai báo Output port #2 để dùng relay.
- Kích hoạt Spindle control, enable PWM control (BaseFreq=1000; MinPWM=0%)
Các bác giúp em debug vụ này với ạ
Thanks

----------


## hungdn

> PWM qua mạch F2V converter nó sẽ thành 0-10V.
> Không ai dùng lệnh để tắt mở Spindle trong trường hợp dùng biến tần bác ạ. Biến tần nên để mặc định là mở khi bật tủ điện lên. Còn khi nào muốn spindle quay thì Mach3 xuất PWM biến thành Volte, khi đó biến tần mới cho Spindle quay.


Ý em bật là run/stop cái spindle ấy chứ không phải on/off ạ  :Big Grin:  Tại em nói không rõ  :Big Grin: 
Mấy cái cổng trên biến tần của em thế này




Em hiện đang dùng relay để đóng FWD với CM để start spindle, đồng thời câu đường 0~10V vào chân AI để điều tốc. Vậy có đúng ko ạ?

----------


## solero

Theo em thì ở tab Motor Output bác kéo xuống dưới Enable cái Spindle lên chọn là Step: 1, port: 1, dir: 0 
thì mới điều khiển được volte đầu ra.
Còn bác muốn quay ngược quay xuôi spindle thì mới dùng Output #1#2 để vào chỗ M3-M4

----------

hungdn

----------


## hungdn

> Em nhầm nhọt tẹo...........................


Dạ không sao bác, tại em diễn đạt ko rõ.
Cũng cái biến tần của em, nếu đấu với card NC v5 thì em được hướng dẫn thế này:

- Cổng X1 ở VFD đấu với chân 13 của card NC
- Cổng X2 đấu với chân 5
- Cổng X3 đấu với chân 12
- CM nối gnd

Đặt param:
X1 (Function selection of input terminal 1 - F1.7) = 11: REV control
X2 (Function selection of input terminal 2 - F1.8) = 1: Multi-speed control 1 (350Hz)
X3 (Function selection of input terminal 3 - F1.9) = 2: Multi-speed control 2 (400Hz)

Em check spec của cảrd NC thì chân 13 (Spindle Mid), 5 (Spindle Hi), 12 (Spindle Lo). Như vậy là còn cách đấu khác nữa hay sao ạ? Em cũng ko hiểu Spindle Mid, Lo, Hi này là sao ạ???

----------


## hungdn

> Theo em thì ở tab Motor Output bác kéo xuống dưới Enable cái Spindle lên chọn là Step: 1, port: 1, dir: 0 
> thì mới điều khiển được volte đầu ra.
> Còn bác muốn quay ngược quay xuôi spindle thì mới dùng Output #1#2 để vào chỗ M3-M4


Thanks bác,  :Big Grin:  đúng bệnh rồi bác. E quên mất là phải enable port PWM, cứ nghĩ nó mặc định ra chỗ đấy  :Big Grin: 
Bây giờ em bị dính quả khác "PWM Bumped to Minimum Settings" em đoán là e set sai cái gì đấy  :Frown:  Em đang đoán là có thể chỗ Spindle Pulley Settings hoặc Tuning spindle bị sai.
Cho em hỏi là đối với Spindle 1.5kW 400Hz thì Step per, velocity và acceleration phải set thế nào ạ?

----------


## hungdn

Thanks các bác, em giải quyết được rồi. Câu trên em hỏi ngớ ngẩn quá  :Big Grin: 
Cái mạch P2V này có vé như không được linear lắm. Bữa nào kiếm cái tachometer về đo rpm coi sao.

----------

